# Ferguson FDTT 2500 TopUpTV



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi there.

Just brought the Ferguson FDTT 2500 Freeview box for TopUpTV.

However, it looks as if the Tivo IR codes don't work for it  

Does anyone else have this box, or suggest what code I can use ?

Thanks

David.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Have you tried 20051?

Try all the codes under manufacturer FREEVIEW and FREEVIEW2.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Phoned up TiVo CS.

They told me to use 20046 Fast.

It was listed under the Humax heading. All seems to be working now. :up: 

David.


----------

